# Additional reversing light.



## Pioneer (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi,
as anyone fitted an additional reversing light underneath the backend of the Motorhome? Now that it gets darker earlier, and in addition to the bad weather, it is increasingly difficult to see what is behind even with a night revesing camera, when it's covered in spray muck and beads of water. The standard reverse light (x1) is nowhere near powerfull enough a lot of the time,so thought I may fit an additional light, underneath and centre.
Any idea's would be appreciated. Would I be able to wire in to existing wiring without a further inline fuse? 

Happy Camping


----------



## David & Ann (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi Pioneer,
My German MH has two reversing lights, one on each side. As well as two fog lights, had to put in the 2nd fog light as it was on the wrong side for the roads in England. I must say, two reversing lights gives slightly more light, though I have a reversing camera. Overall, pleased with what I have.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Dec 18, 2008)

i dont have a reversing light fitted to my van but i find the rear fog lights are ample to back up with most of the time


----------



## Hymerman (Dec 18, 2008)

Pioneer said:


> Hi,
> as anyone fitted an additional reversing light underneath the backend of the Motorhome? Now that it gets darker earlier, and in addition to the bad weather, it is increasingly difficult to see what is behind even with a night revesing camera, when it's covered in spray muck and beads of water. The standard reverse light (x1) is nowhere near powerfull enough a lot of the time,so thought I may fit an additional light, underneath and centre.
> Any idea's would be appreciated. Would I be able to wire in to existing wiring without a further inline fuse?
> 
> Happy Camping



You should be able to wire an additional light onto the other reversing light no problem!  You'll probably find that the reversing light comes of an Auxiliary fuse which serves another light such as a fog light, but the wiring should be more then capable of taking on that additional load.  If you need advise how to wire it in, just give me a shout, but it is quite straight forward.
Andy


----------



## t&s (Dec 18, 2008)

may be larger wattage bulbs are needed 
or a reversing light high up that would not get goverd in road dirt as easy as underslung lamps


----------



## Pioneer (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks for your info, not really decided what to do about it as yet. May try larger wattage bulb first (cheapest option) and work from that. Didn't want to start drilling holes in the Bodywork, but the idea off fitting an extra light higher up the van would appear to be a good idea, preventing a lot of dirt/spray attaching itself to the lense. 

Thanks again and Best Wishes.

Happy Camping. Bill.


----------



## flashingblade (Dec 19, 2008)

*underslung*

hi there. i have fitted two aux reversing lights under my back bumper. i have no problems with them dirtying up because i regularly check and clean all my lights. they are simple to wire up, use a scotch lock on the positive feed to the existing rev light and drill for a self tapper, local to lights for an earth. include an in-line fuse to cover any excess draw on your wiring loom. mine are two ring flood lights and are great for putting the van into dark holes !!
if you want to wire up properly, use a relay.


----------



## Pioneer (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi flashingblade,
your idea is what I had in mind, don't really want to drill holes in the bodywork, so I think this would be the best option. I have purchased one ring light and an inline fuse so just waiting for the rain to stop!

Happy Camping.


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Dec 23, 2008)

If you are using a *high wattage lamp* I would recommend you to use a relay. Not much extra work and minimal expense involved.Could save you lots of grief.


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Dec 23, 2008)

*Light*

I have used a driving lamp underneath ,wired straight in.This is common on a lot of selfbuilds as well.Especially if you can get one for nothing ,as the perswon has smashed one and cant get a replacement.


----------



## BedfordMJ (Dec 24, 2008)

http://www.bedfordmj.co.uk/paint_job.htm
I have rear ones but most of what you need to be is at the side. In this pic in front of the rear wheels you can see mine which are halogen and face backwards and outwards.


----------



## BedfordMJ (Dec 24, 2008)

http://www.bedfordmj.co.uk/undercarriage_and_skirt.htm
Seen better here.


----------



## Nosha (Dec 25, 2008)

I fitted a 55w front fog lamp (spots have a beam that's too focused), but DO use a relay as the reverse lamp switch may not like an extra 5amps going through it!!


----------

